# Dishwasher and garbage disposal on same circuit



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

2014 nec we always pull a dedicated 20a circuit to to under the sink now with a gfci breaker.been doing so for years new inspector won't allow it says we need a sedatives circuit for dishwasher and another for the garbage disposal.i look for twenty minutes trying to find the code reference and have come up short.any body have a similar experience.


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

cad99 said:


> 2014 nec we always pull a dedicated 20a circuit to to under the sink now with a gfci breaker.been doing so for years new inspector won't allow it says we need a sedatives circuit for dishwasher and another for the garbage disposal.i look for twenty minutes trying to find the code reference and have come up short.any body have a similar experience.
> 
> 
> Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


Local requirement?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Arc fault protection required as well for the circuits.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

He is saying nec as per code book my state book Is four hours away right now new cycle as of Sept with partial adoption still figuring it out 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Partial adoption arc fault remains 2011


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

cad99 said:


> He is saying nec as per code book my state book Is four hours away right now new cycle as of Sept with partial adoption still figuring it out
> 
> 
> Living the dream one nightmare at a time.



Did you ask for an article to reference?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I wanna be sedated...


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

He says he could not remember and would try to look it up as well.


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

cad99 said:


> He says he could not remember and would try to look it up as well.
> 
> 
> Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


So he doesn't know and he's citing your work as a violation?:001_huh: makes no sense.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

No it does not But I want to make sure about it before I go into smack down mode


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I would wait until I got the Article number.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

No I not changing it unless I have have too.just was trying to find a article to throw back etc freak out etc I try to pick my battles.


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I remember doing a kitchen remodel a couple of years ago. It had an island and prints just showed . microwave and ofcourse the island receptacles. I asked several times if they were going to install a disposal and was told no. So I ran a MWBC to cover the microwave and the island recepts. They installed a disposal on trim out.
I put the microwave on with the island recpts and the disposal on the other circuit. I had a bit of A fight with the inspector but convinced him that the microwave was portable.:whistling2::thumbup:.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

I remember years ago we had a violation where the disposal in conjunction with the dishwasher was over the 80% load capacity of the dedicated branch circuit. I will try to see if I can find the rule, but it was years ago and may have been changed.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

I found the artcile its 210.23 in the 2014 NEC

210.23 (A)
(1)Cord-and-Plug-Connected Equipment Not Fastened in Place. The rating of any one cord-and-plug-connected utilization equipment not fastened in place shall not exceed 80 percent of the branch-circuit ampere rating. 
(2) Utilization Equipment Fastened in Place. The total rating of utilization equipment fastened in place, other than luminaires, shall not exceed 50 percent of the branch-circuit ampere rating where lighting units, cord-and-plug-connected utilization equipment not fastened in place, or both, are also supplied. 

FootNotes
The requirement does not apply to a branch circuit that supplies only fastened-in-place utilization equipment. In that case, the entire rating of the branch circuit can be applied to the utilization equipment. For example, a 20-ampere branch circuit dedicated to supplying a waste disposer and a dishwasher is not restricted to either one of the appliances not exceeding 50 percent (10 amperes) of the branch-circuit rating although the combined load of the two appliances cannot exceed 20 amperes.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

One 20-amp circuit for both appliances is fine. Once upon a time, I put both on one 15 amp circuit when they added a disposal after the fact and there was no way to get a new circuit installed. :whistling2:


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

210.23 is the closest I could find as well there is never a disposal out in right away.these are flood recovery homes and everyone gets as a dishwasher and we ruff in for the disposal since these are slab on grade to make life a little easier in the future


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

cad99 said:


> 2014 nec we always pull a dedicated 20a circuit to to under the sink now with a gfci breaker.been doing so for years new inspector won't allow it says we need a sedatives circuit for dishwasher and another for the garbage disposal.i look for twenty minutes trying to find the code reference and have come up short.any body have a similar experience.
> 
> 
> Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


Both of mine are on the same circuit and I bought a 42 decibel dishwasher and no longer have to take a sedative when it is operating.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Both of mine are on the same circuit and I bought a 42 decibel dishwasher and no longer have to take a sedative when it is operating.


Just shut your hearing aids off. Problem solved.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Just shut your hearing aids off. Problem solved.:thumbup::laughing:


You are probably right but I did just buy an LG dishwasher at 42 decibles. I couldn't hear it at all last night but this morning the dishes looked like they did not come clean.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

RIVETER said:


> You are probably right but I did just buy an LG dishwasher at 42 decibles. I couldn't hear it at all last night but this morning the dishes looked like they did not come clean.



So..... If I can just put the inspector in the quiet dishwasher and I can't hear him scream problem solved.i like it


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------

